# Netbooks?



## caramba12321 (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne von euch wissen was ihr von Netbooks haltet?
Ich selbst finde mein Netbook sehr nützlich und es macht mir sehr viel Spaß damit mobil zu sein, besonders weil mein Akku auch locker mal 3-4 Stunden hält.
Würdet ihr euch ein so preiswertes Gerät zulegen um es im Office Bereich , für Geschäftstätigkeiten zu nutzen?
Oder haltet ihr das ganze für unnötig und legt ihr lieber ein paar hundert Euros drauf um euch ein Notebook zu kaufen.

Freue mich auf die verschiedensten Meinungen.


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ganz nebenbei: mein Notebook (nicht Netbook), welches grad noch rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten angekommen ist, hat keine 400 Euro gekostet.
Ein Netbook ist nicht wirklich viel günstiger.
Dafür hat ein Netbook aber weniger RAM, eine kleinere Festplatte, weniger Mhz und was noch viel schlimmer ist, ein kleineres Display.

3-4 Stunden Akkulaufzeit? Hat mein Notebook auch. 

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich will die Netbooks nicht schlecht machen, aber DIE Alternative sind sie auch nicht unbedingt immer.
Meiner Meinung nach taugen sie für Office & Co. nicht genug (ist ja schlimmer wie mit meiner "Schreibmaschine" mit 14" Monitor  ).
Für irgendwelche Diagnosezwecke oder ähnliches hingegen kann ich sie mir durchaus ganz gut vorstellen, nur halt nicht für den Alltag.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## caramba12321 (29. Januar 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ganz nebenbei: mein Notebook (nicht Netbook), welches grad noch rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten angekommen ist, hat keine 400 Euro gekostet.
> Ein Netbook ist nicht wirklich viel günstiger.
> ...



Hey, danke für deine Meinung.
Ich glaube ein Vorteil der Netbooks liegt einfach an der Größe und im Gewicht und nicht zu vergessen im Stromverbrauch.

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass Netbooks wesentlich längere Akkuzeiten als Notebooks haben, zumindestens hält der Akku in meinem Notebook bei Officeanwendungen keine 2 Stunden, aber das wäre vielleicht anders wenn mein Notebook nicht in der Studentenklasse liegen würde hehe.


Ich versuche quasi nur rauszufinden wieviele Leute sich ein Netbook als Besitz vorstellen könnten. Ich habe schon ein paar vergleichbare Marktanalysen gelesen und bei uns an der Uni schon eine eigene kleine Analyse durchgeführt, wo ich zu ca. 75% positives Feedback bekommen habe. Sprich 3 von 4 Personen könnten sich besonders im Studium ein solches Netbook gut vorstellen.(Hier ist nicht zu vergessen das ich nur Studenten befragt habe und die meisten nur einen kleinen Geldbeutel haben.)

Mein Netbook gefällt mir zum Beispiel in Vorlesungen usw sehr gut. Ich habe ein 12,5 " Bildschirm und nach ein paar Tagen hatte ich mich schon sehr gut an die "kleinen" Verhältnisse gewöhnt.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass das schreiben um dauerhafte schauen auf den Bildschirm nach 2 Stunden schon anstrengend wird...


----------



## chmee (29. Januar 2009)

Die Dinge, die ein Netbook hergibt, sind eher mysteriöser denn reeller Natur  Ich habe ein Asus 1000H und bin vollends zufrieden. Die Tastatur ist groß genug, um nicht immer daneben zu latschen, Laufzeit bei wenig Beanspruchung 6-7 Stunden unter Last etwa 4h. Multitouch auf dem Pad. Meine Frau findet das Ding toll, um abends im Wohnzimmer im Netz zu stöbern, ich find das Ding toll auf Geschäftsreisen, weil leicht ( knapp 1,4kg ), immer noch in der Lage Videofilme zu gucken oder mit Video zu skypen. Ich habe damit auch schon auf einem Job ein Video geschnitten und abgesehen von einem externen Monitor war alles im Originalzustand. 

Also : Na Klar kann man ein 15"Laptop für knapp 400 Euro bekommen, na klar ist da auch WLAN, Bluetooth und ne Webcam und ein Mikro eingebaut. So ein Netbook werfe ich schnell mal in den Rucksack ohne dass Platz verschwendet wird, die Power reicht für alles Gewöhnliche. UND : Die Lautsprecher des Asus sind famos, selten so ein gutes Lautsprechersystem im Laptop gehört.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Januar 2009)

caramba12321 hat gesagt.:


> Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass das schreiben um dauerhafte schauen auf den Bildschirm nach 2 Stunden schon anstrengend wird...


Und genau da ist der Knackpunkt. 
Als z.B. Servicetechniker schliesst man das Netbook kurz irgendwo am Gerät/der Maschine an und liest z.B. den Fehlerspeicher aus oder führt ein Update durch.
Da guckt man nicht lange aufs Display.
Aber z.B. ein Versicherungsvertreter, der den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht als Verträge auszuarbeiten (ohne Vertrag keine Provision  ), wird sicherlich "stundenlang" am Display "kleben".
Dabei sollte es doch eigentlich ausreichend sein, wenn seine Kunden das Kleingedruckte nicht lesen können. 

Studenten sind, meiner Meinung nach, die falschen Zielgruppen.
Einerseits, wie Du schon selbst sagst, haben sie eh nicht viel Geld und zum anderen sitzen sie nicht stundenlang am Netbook.
Vermutlich hat der Grossteil dieser Zielgruppe zuhause noch einen PC stehen, um auch mal entspannt arbeiten zu können.

Ich würde mich eher mal an einem belebten Tag in die Fussgängerzone hinstellen und vom "Gammler" bis zum "Schlipsträger bzw. von der "Teeniegöre" bis zur "Oma mit Enkelkind" die Passanten befragen.
Notebook oder lieber Netbook?
Und warum (welche Vor-/Nachteile sehen Sie?)?
Beruflich oder privat?
Was machen sie damit?
Wieviele Stunden/Tag?
Und auch die Frage "wenn Sie das Geld hätten, würden Sie sich dann doch eher für ein Notebook entscheiden?" kann nicht schaden. 

Gibt sicherlich noch genug andere Fragen..... aber bitte keinen ganzen Fragenkatalog hinhalten, dann sind die Passanten sofort wieder weg. 
Dann lieber mehrere Fragebogen mit verschiedenen Fragen, wobei aber die schwerpunktmässigen Fragen immer enthalten sind und diese Fragebogen nach dem Zufallsprinzip wählen.

Ich denke 10 Fragen/Passant sind OK..... mehr als 15 würde ich aber auf keinen Fall stellen.


----------



## caramba12321 (29. Januar 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde mich eher mal an einem belebten Tag in die Fussgängerzone hinstellen und vom "Gammler" bis zum "Schlipsträger bzw. von der "Teeniegöre" bis zur "Oma mit Enkelkind" die Passanten befragen.
> Notebook oder lieber Netbook?
> Und warum (welche Vor-/Nachteile sehen Sie?)?
> Beruflich oder privat?
> ...




Quasi das habe ich auch in der Uni gemacht, wollte das hier nur nicht so ausführen ;-)
Die fundamentale Frage die ich mir grade stelle lautet, warum setzt sich das Netbook dann (angeblich, eindeutige beweise habe ich  noch nicht) in Unternehmen so gut durch. Der einzige Vorteil dürfte dann ja nur noch an der Größe (was ja auch wieder Nachteile hat) und am Gewicht liegen.

Eure beiden Aussagen haben mich mal wieder zum Nachdenken gebracht ;-)


----------



## caramba12321 (29. Januar 2009)

*Netbook Vorteile:*



 Geringes Gewicht und kleine
 Abmessungen, ideal für unterwegs.
 Relativ niedriger Preis.
 Gut zum Surfen, Mailen, Musikhören
und für Textverarbeitung.
Geringerer Stromverbrauch im
Betrieb als die Notebooks.
 Sind oft leiser als die Notebooks.
 Alle im Test haben eine Webcam.


*Nachteile Netbooks:*

 Kein CD- oder DVD-Laufwerk.
 Kleiner Bildschirm.
 Geringe Rechenleistung.
 Manche haben recht kleine Tasten.
 Geringe Festplattenkapazität.
 Nichts für Spieler.
 Wenige Anschlüsse.
 Kein Modem.

quelle: http://www.mini-notebook-laptop.com/was-ist-ein-netbook/


----------



## chmee (29. Januar 2009)

Naja, der Punkt *geringe Rechenleistung* mag im Vergleich zu anderen Prozessoren/Geräten ja stimmen. Aber da kommt in mir wieder die Frage auf, wieviel braucht man denn real ? Das Office-Paket läuft auch mit 500MHz. Die nächste Generation kommt mit Atom330 ( Dualcore und HT ) und Nvidia-GPU. Es wird eng. Hach je, da könnte man auch Linux-Derivate nennen, die aus dem Prozessor mehr rausholen, als es ein MS-System je vermag..

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Hach je, da könnte man auch Linux-Derivate nennen, die aus dem Prozessor mehr rausholen, als es ein MS-System je vermag.


Es werden ja sogar Netbooks (und Nettops) mit bereits vorinstalliertem Linux angeboten.


----------



## caramba12321 (30. Januar 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Es werden ja sogar Netbooks (und Nettops) mit bereits vorinstalliertem Linux angeboten.




Die sollen allerdings nicht gut ankommen und kaum abgesetzt werden, kann ich irgendwo auch verstehen, denn ein normaler User(Mutti oder so) kommt mit Windows aus gewohnheit einfach besser zurecht.


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2009)

Aber gerade das erste Netbook Asus 701 war mit Linux ausgestattet. Und Ja, es war ein Nerdbook  Für mich noch zu kleines Display und zu wenig HDD-Speicher.
Auf diesem beruht doch eigentlich der Hype.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Januar 2009)

caramba12321 hat gesagt.:


> .....denn ein normaler User(Mutti oder so) kommt mit Windows aus gewohnheit einfach besser zurecht.


Das Problem kenne ich. 
MS hat einfach zu lange den Markt dominiert.
Win95/98/ME/2k/XP sind sich, rein äusserlich, ja doch recht ähnlich geblieben..... zumindest wenn man das klassische Design ausgewählt hat.
Somit ist einem der Umstieg zwischen den Versionen doch recht einfach gefallen, Linux hingegen ist da ganz anders aufgebaut und man müsste sich kommplett neu auf das OS einstellen.
Von SEINEN Programmen (Office, Nero und Co.) mal ganz abgesehen.
Und dann ist da ja noch die Sache mit der Treiberunterstützung.....
Wenn man aktuelle Geräte wie z.b. Drucker, Scanner, Webcam o.ä. kauft, *kann* man da Probleme unter Linux haben.
Wenn dieses Problem nicht wäre, dann würde ich jetzt (seit Vista) eine Chance für Linux sehen.
Denn Vista ist nun so völlig anders als seine Vorgänger, auch im klassischen Style (man schaue sich nurmal den Windows-Explorer an).
Ich persönlich jedenfalls kann mich nicht mit Vista anfreunden. 

Die Folge für mich ist, dass ich nun 3 Systeme brauche. 
W2k, weil es bewährt stabil läuft.
XP, weil sich unter W2k aktuelle Programme im schlimmsten Fall nichtmal mehr installieren lassen.
Debian, damit ich mich auch nach alternativen zu meinen über die Jahre gewohnten Programme umsehen kann.
Bei einem Netbook würde ich hier ganz schnell an dessen Grenzen stossen..... aber ich bin ja auch kein "normaler" User.


----------



## Flo<H> (30. Januar 2009)

Ui, jetzt gehts wieder los mit der Betriebssystem-Diskussion ;-)

Also ich glaube dass sich auf lange Zeit hin die Netbooks nicht durchsetzen werden, sondern dass das zur Zeit eher ein Hype ist. 
Der einzige Grund für mich so ein Teil zu kaufen wäre, dass ich es einfach überall mitnehmen kann und es im Vergleich zu den Subnotebooks um einiges billiger ist.
Laut heise wird aber mittlerweile schon an günstigen und stromsparenden CPUs für Subnotebooks gearbeitet. 
mfg flo


----------

